# Acana Dog Food



## JRTPup (Oct 13, 2008)

Has anyone ever fed this brand of dog food? Have anything good or bad to say about it?


----------



## clover (Nov 11, 2008)

Acana is made by the same company as Orijen. They have a new line Acana Grasslands, Acana Prairie and Acana Pacifica. No grains and a little less protien with more vegies and fruits.


----------



## a&gxo (Oct 29, 2008)

clover said:


> Acana is made by the same company as Orijen. They have a new line Acana Grasslands, Acana Prairie and Acana Pacifica. No grains and a little less protien with more vegies and fruits.


thanks for the info! :wink:
i saw this a little while back and wanted to look into it a bit more.. but has forgot about it!


----------



## STPFAN (Feb 5, 2009)

Acana Sport & Agility is p[robably one of the top perfomance kibbles out there!
High quality ingredients with the perfect percentages of protein and fat for the performance dog!

Champion Petfoods | ACANA | Products - Puppy Small Breed


----------

